# Went hunting today :)



## Woogle

So as some of you may know I just bought my first slingshot yesterday. I litterally live in the woods haha like i live in the country the cloest neighbor is a good 5 minute ride to there house. Um. and about 25 minutes to get out town wich consist of a gas station a few restaurants and a Food city...Anything else is atleast n hour drive. however I have been practicing like crazy And went out for a 3 hour hike today. Seen many birds out Didn't want to shoot at anything I can't eat







I'm not a hunter for sport but for food hehe, Anyways. I hiked to the top of the holler. And followed the cliff side around. And had my sllingshot with me And there I saw it. A quail, Ok so Before you think ((Hmm a newbie hunting? possibly not a good idea lol)) Anyways. I seen it and drawed my slingshot back and shot at it. No honestly I didn't think I would hit it. But I thought What a thrill it would be anyways. But I got right by it's wing and it flew off







I was using a glass ball for ammo Idk if that's even good ammo to use lmao







But yeah Just thought I'd share that...I'ma go again tomorrow...Mind you The time im up in there In the woods that is. I shoot at random things to get better at accuracy







but yep just thought I'd share that


----------



## njenkins

Just make sure your making ethical shots.. If it's still tough, bring an air rifle with you to help finish if necessary.


----------



## Woogle

njenkins said:


> Just make sure your making ethical shots.. If it's still tough, bring an air rifle with you to help finish if necessary.


 well i wouldn't want anything to suffer I've hunted before with guns like a 30-30 and killed deer but if I killed a bird. or shot at one and it fell but was still alive I always have a knife on me it's razor sharp. And has a compass on it. But I would put it out of it's misury easily


----------



## Inquisitive

Use steel balls or lead , much getter for hunting.


----------



## shot in the foot

For game birds i use 8mm steel balls and never shoot out i dont think i can kill, i shoot no more than 15 yards, and i use 12mm lead balls on rabbits but never shoot out bigger than that, jeff


----------



## Brooklyn00003

shot in the foot said:


> For game birds i use 8mm steel balls and never shoot out i dont think i can kill, i shoot no more than 15 yards, and i use 12mm lead balls on rabbits but never shoot out bigger than that, jeff


From how many meters can you kill a rabbit?With what bend setup?
:Jaydee


----------



## Pavel8303

Less then 30 yards should be ok with the fish thera band gold set up( 2x : 3x2 cm ) i have hit two pheasants,one in flying and one eating in my garden from 50 yards,from the back and they run away,weren´t abe to fly as i hit them on the wing ,i am using thera band gold 2 x 3,5 x 2,5 cm and heavy lead projectiles .Both were like paralized for a while but survived and are still coming back to my garden,think they like it :-D


----------



## shot in the foot

brooklyn00003 said:


> For game birds i use 8mm steel balls and never shoot out i dont think i can kill, i shoot no more than 15 yards, and i use 12mm lead balls on rabbits but never shoot out bigger than that, jeff


From how many meters can you kill a rabbit?With what bend setup?
:Jaydee
[/quote]

I only shoot rabbits from about 10 yards, ones that are sat tight in the long grass, and never outside there holes, incase of a miss hit, i use a double black thera band, i also take one of my dogs with me when i can, i do a lot of shooting out of my car window, you can get up close, jeff

this is what a few rabbits can do to the famers crops in a few weeks,



head shot with a 9mm sleel ball, sorry if this photo offends any one that dont hunt, jeff


----------



## Woogle

Hey so i've seen you post on here alot and I know your experienced with slingshots...I have a p51 it's my first ever







And I love slingshots







However. I'm not sure if it's very good or not I've seen alot of people user the flatbands...Instead of tubes? WHats the diffrence? And where can I get flatbands? And possibly a better slingshot? also were can I get steel ammo instead of glass balls? And what size do you recomend? Also. Just letting you know I live in a really ******* town that really has nothing in it...There is a few hunting places...But not sure if they would carry that or not...Gonna check but any advice?


----------



## njenkins

P51 is fine.. You can do two things 1) Flatbands (Loads of guys sell them here.. I use Tex's love em!) Or you can try to make them out of exercise rubber from Wal-Mart. 2) Get RRT tubes haven't tried em but pretty sure at 10-15 yards they will kill birds and rabbits. Walmart also carries steel shot too.. It's near the airsoft/paintball stuff. You can use lead balls for hunting.. Musket balls will probably be the easiest for you to get.. You'd have to look.

Flats are faster then tubes, it's why they are popular.. Tubes last forever.. They both have pros/cons I use both.

Currently stalking some rabbits myself.. I found a warren so hopefully, I'll have some photos to share..









You can even buy a bag of office rubber bands and rig em up.. Sir Shot can definitely give some advice there.


----------



## Woogle

Hm. Were can I buy some of the rubbers from tex's? I've seen him post alot here and Think I've seen a video or two of him Mind I'm 15...And love this hobby







My dad fully supports it so no worries haha







Anyways. Um. What about slingshots it'self can I hook up the flatbands to the p51? or what? Or would I have to get a whole new slingshot wich honestly is no problem with me







But. Yeah. Thanks for the help I will deff post a picture some day of a bird or a rabbit or something I kill Lots of squirrels around where I live here in virginia


----------



## njenkins

Just shoot Tex a private message.. You can probably rig it there.. Or get a Saunders Falcon 2 or similar. Or Tex's Tex-Hawk, which is a Saunders Hawk with Tex's comfy grip. Lovvee it.. Mine's attached. The other is my Fish Hunter

You can get loads of decent cattys from any of the Vendors here.. You can't go wrong, really..


----------



## Woogle

Ok thanks, I shooted him a message...Now what about a good slingshot to start with? I've been trageting with my p51 and Doing rather well for a nooby







but um. Perhaps whats one for like hunting or something or one you might want to reccomend?


----------



## njenkins

You'll get a million different answers.. They are all great slingshots and can be setup to hunt whether from a Vendor here or a commercial slingshot. Look around through Vendor links see what you like, what you don't, etc.


----------



## Woogle

njenkins said:


> You'll get a million different answers.. They are all great slingshots and can be setup to hunt whether from a Vendor here or a commercial slingshot. Look around through Vendor links see what you like, what you don't, etc.


ok thanks I will check it out


----------



## Inquisitive

Pm Baumstamm , he makes great slingshots with any bands you want.
I would recommend Fish but i think his are bit advanced for you.
Start out with some easy pull bands with a wide fork.


----------



## Woogle

Inquisitive said:


> Pm Baumstamm , he makes great slingshots with any bands you want.
> I would recommend Fish but i think his are bit advanced for you.
> Start out with some easy pull bands with a wide fork.


Ok will do.


----------



## grant

wen u get ur set up u shud try shooting at objects with different ammo (outside lol) my main catapult a alluminium pocket poacher i made fitted with theraband gold makes short work off a coconut using a 12mm steel ball from 20 yard away and is perfect for rabbiting . i use 8 mm steel balls for pheasants an pidgoen ect and marbles for fun . grant


----------



## Saxon

grant said:


> wen u get ur set up u shud try shooting at objects with different ammo (outside lol) my main catapult a alluminium pocket poacher i made fitted with theraband gold makes short work off a coconut using a 12mm steel ball from 20 yard away and is perfect for rabbiting . i use 8 mm steel balls for pheasants an pidgoen ect and marbles for fun . grant


I notice alot of guys shoot many different kinds of ammo. I cant get away with that. I pretty much stick to one kind and get used to how it shoots. Maybe its because Im an instictive shooter. If I tried to shoot two or three weights of ammo Id be shooting high and low all day.


----------



## grant

Saxon said:


> wen u get ur set up u shud try shooting at objects with different ammo (outside lol) my main catapult a alluminium pocket poacher i made fitted with theraband gold makes short work off a coconut using a 12mm steel ball from 20 yard away and is perfect for rabbiting . i use 8 mm steel balls for pheasants an pidgoen ect and marbles for fun . grant


I notice alot of guys shoot many different kinds of ammo. I cant get away with that. I pretty much stick to one kind and get used to how it shoots. Maybe its because Im an instictive shooter. If I tried to shoot two or three weights of ammo Id be shooting high and low all day.








[/quote]

lol i grew up shooting rocks pebbles steel nuts marbles steel lead balls fishing weights anithing that wud bassically fit in the pouch it mite sound a bad thing to do as i got thru a lot of elastic and pouches (and catapults for that matter) but i believe it helped me in the long run in shooting different weight ammo so im not using steel balls wen im shooting for fun onli marbles that are a quid for a big bag


----------



## Guest

i am crazy for hunting also.


----------



## Slangbellan

Hello!
I am sorry if anyone takes offense to see the picture ...









I shot a seagull today at work with an M8 hex nut on about 20 meters (65 feet) away. 
It died immediately, and will now become food for the fox. 
In terms of size of my slingshot, it is 15cm long and 6cm wide between fork. I shoot hammer grip style with 1745 in four strands.

Keep on shooting!


----------



## keeco

nice shot,i wonder what seagull taste like.fishy chicken?


----------



## Slangbellan

keeco said:


> nice shot,i wonder what seagull taste like.fishy chicken?


Yes it was a really nice shot!








I ask the fox what it taste like!


----------



## shot in the foot

The only thing i shoot what you cant eat is rats because there a pest, a few from the other day , jeff


----------



## Slangbellan

shot in the foot said:


> The only thing i shoot what you cant eat is rats because there a pest, a few from the other day , jeff


Yikes!








Rats are not nice at all! Do they often die on the first shot? I heard that rats are tough to kill







What do you shoot them with...
Seagulls are terrible at our factory, they are attacking people and screaming so we want to get them to calm down a bit...


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH

rats.... SHOT'EM AALLLL!!!


----------



## shot in the foot

Slangbellan said:


> The only thing i shoot what you cant eat is rats because there a pest, a few from the other day , jeff


Yikes!








Rats are not nice at all! Do they often die on the first shot? I heard that rats are tough to kill







What do you shoot them with...
Seagulls are terrible at our factory, they are attacking people and screaming so we want to get them to calm down a bit...
[/quote]

I use any of my slingshots fitted with the thin tubes, find them easyer for fast action, they dont always die with the 1st shot, they sometime spin a bit, but when i go ratting i always have these little darlings with me and the finish the job, ha ha jeff,


----------



## hawk2009

shot in the foot said:


> The only thing i shoot what you cant eat is rats because there a pest, a few from the other day , jeff


 Yikes! :blink:Rats are not nice at all! Do they often die on the first shot? I heard that rats are tough to kill







What do you shoot them with...Seagulls are terrible at our factory, they are attacking people and screaming so we want to get them to calm down a bit...[/quote]I use any of my slingshots fitted with the thin tubes, find them easyer for fast action, they dont always die with the 1st shot, they sometime spin a bit, but when i go ratting i always have these little darlings with me and the finish the job, ha ha jeff,








[/quote]
Nice dogs Jeff heres a picture of my lab she's from a gundog family but just wants to play when she sees game not a gun dog wont kill anything,not even a rat.she has her uses though and will pick up the post for you.


----------



## Gandolphin

I can't understand anyone who kills an innocent animal,
just for the second of joy you archive,

get yourself a paper target or something,
not a living animal!


----------



## shot in the foot

Gandolphin said:


> I can't understand anyone who kills an innocent animal,
> just for the second of joy you archive,
> 
> get yourself a paper target or something,
> not a living animal!


I do it for pest control, rats pee all over the place and can cause blindness they are horrible, and all the other things i kill cause a lot of damage to the crops and cost money, slingshot are not a toy they were not made to shoot at targets, if you dont like hunting dont click on the post, it says Went hunting today, its a good job your not a member of my hunting site ha ha, jeff


----------



## smitty

If you want to stay alive something has to die for you to eat whether animal or plant. Those same innocent animals have to kill to stay alive too. Just because you let the grocer do it for you does not make it any less true. War is the real tragedy in this world we live in. Men and women killing men and women.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Absolutely Shot in the Foot, and great reasoning Smitty!!! We really need to get back to the land and our roots as much as possible. I believe it's healthy and makes sense. Hunting, gathering, simple farming, and don't tell me you live in the city and can't. I live in the city and we are doing quite a bit of what's called "Urban Homesteading". We transformed our backyard into mostly garden with a section for 5 hens (for eggs) and a pygmy goat (for some milk or cheese later) and two small functioning barrel "aquaponic systems" that we have grown edible fish and veggies in as well. I also hunt and fish whenever I can.


----------



## shot in the foot

pallan65 said:


> Absolutely Shot in the Foot, and great reasoning Smitty!!! We really need to get back to the land and our roots as much as possible. I believe it's healthy and makes sense. Hunting, gathering, simple farming, and don't tell me you live in the city and can't. I live in the city and we are doing quite a bit of what's called "Urban Homesteading". We transformed our backyard into mostly garden with a section for 5 hens (for eggs) and a pygmy goat (for some milk or cheese later) and two small functioning barrel "aquaponic systems" that we have grown edible fish and veggies in as well. I also hunt and fish whenever I can.


Is'nt it funny what is a pest over were you live is a pet over here, this one go's round the schools with all my daughters other animals to give wildlife takes, 
me and Rocco, ha ha, jeff


----------



## shot in the foot

pallan65 said:


> Absolutely Shot in the Foot, and great reasoning Smitty!!! We really need to get back to the land and our roots as much as possible. I believe it's healthy and makes sense. Hunting, gathering, simple farming, and don't tell me you live in the city and can't. I live in the city and we are doing quite a bit of what's called "Urban Homesteading". We transformed our backyard into mostly garden with a section for 5 hens (for eggs) and a pygmy goat (for some milk or cheese later) and two small functioning barrel "aquaponic systems" that we have grown edible fish and veggies in as well. I also hunt and fish whenever I can.


Is'nt it funny what is a pest over were you live is a pet over here, this one go's round the schools with all my daughters other animals to give wildlife takes, 
me and Rocco, ha ha, jeff


----------



## hawk2009

I like it I want one.


----------



## Dayhiker

Jeff, them things can get seriously vicious!


----------



## shot in the foot

Dayhiker said:


> Jeff, them things can get seriously vicious!


Its been bottle fed and is like a dog, ha ha, the skunk they has loves going round the schools an seen the kids, my daughter has 3 children and it is fine with them, only fault is it steals things and hides them, jeff


----------



## hawk2009

seriously vicious to right seen them on sky animal programmes but dont they luck cute.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I've noticed it's not the catapult, homemade wooden ones can kill just like the professional metal ones, it's all in knowing your bands to ammo ratio and knowing your equipment well. I suggest you just have fun at first, playing around with what you can get hold of and don't try killing until you have a good target hit percentage ... say 6/7 out of 10 at about 20-30 ft, this should be good enough to get good shots off under pressure, after some practice, you should be able to tell a strong hit from a soft one.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Hi folks, love the hunting; some info I've learnt studying bush-craft (like Ray Mears) carrion eating animals should be avoided as food (crows, gulls, foxes) but rats are actually edible, as though they seem to eat almost anything, I believe they are only wearing down their teeth, which grow at an extra-ordinary rate. The trouble with eating rats is, they can have things like rabies and TB. I'd be happy to be corrected though, if anyone knows otherwise.
On a personal note, hunting is one of those things; brutal, yet beautiful. A perfect skull shot, kills the animal instantly (a wild animal mind you, living as it should) and you get to live another day, wheras a body shot, may maim and the animal escapes, or has to be put down after a short amount of suffering; but this is the nature of nature, I feel. Does this mean we should not hunt and kill, beacuse we might cause a painful death? do you think the rabbit, thinks about the grass and it's seeds?
And if not for man killing man, what would keep us in check?


----------



## Performance Catapults

My arguement would be, that there is a percentage of legal hunting shots taken, that are not quick takedowns. This would include large and small game with rifle, shotgun, and archery. The flip side to that is, the percentage of quick takedowns with a slingshot is realistically higher. I'm all for hunting and the movement to legalize slingshots for small game hunting, but all facts need to be addressed. This is why this forum is a great tool to discuss issues just like this.


----------



## shot in the foot

Jim Harris said:


> My arguement would be, that there is a percentage of legal hunting shots taken, that are not quick takedowns. This would include large and small game with rifle, shotgun, and archery. The flip side to that is, the percentage of quick takedowns with a slingshot is realistically higher. I'm all for hunting and the movement to legalize slingshots for small game hunting, but all facts need to be addressed. This is why this forum is a great tool to discuss issues just like this.


we have some silly rules over here, we can hunt with slingshots, but not bows or crossbows, i nearly always have a dog to retreave game that i have shot incase of not a clean kill, and i dont shoot at silly distances, jeff


----------

